# Adium ou amsn ?



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à  tous ! J'ai lu quelques discussions sur le sujet qui ne me permettent pas de me décider... avez-vous des arguments qui m'aideraient, sachant que : 
1) je n'y connais pas grand chose ;
2) j'ai un mac G4 OSX10.3.9 ;
3) je n'ai pas de Webcam ;
4) je n'ai jamais "chaté".
A votre avis, je télécharge lequel ? Que l'inspiration soit avec vous !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

martine c a dit:


> B
> A votre avis, je télécharge lequel ?


VLC
( je déconne martine , je déconne )

par contre je te dis *SANS* hésiter 
*ADIUM

*ne pas se gourer*
(*VERSION* PANTHER  la V106*  les suivantes sont pas pour panther)

-
C'est stable 
t'as des milliers de customisations
gestion multiprotocoles en simultané ( via onglets)

-
ceci dit si t'as  jamais tchatté , je recommande de télecharger
papier à lettre et stylo 
ca marche super


----------



## iYogi (24 Juin 2008)

Pour démarrer je te conseille aMSN, il te permettra éventuellement de voir ton interlocuteur par sa webcam. 

Sinon il existe une version de MSN pour 10.3 qui peut te permettre de démarrer. C'est *ici*
Mais avec la version MSN de Microsoft, tu ne peux pas voir ton interlocuteur ...

Adium je le trouve un peu complexe pour débuter ...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

si c'est pour " voir" en face

A ce moment là c'est SKYPE
tu verras en face  , tu tchattes (écrit)
ET tu parles avé la personne

Mébon 
l'imagination est parfois plus sympa qu'une tronche via une mauvaise webcam...
( ca peut donner des têtes effrayantes hihi)


----------



## iYogi (24 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> si c'est pour " voir" en face
> 
> A ce moment là c'est SKYPE
> tu verras en face  , tu tchattes (écrit)
> ...



Vu qu'elle débute, pour ne pas la rebuter, le plus simple reste MSN même si c'est du Krosoft ...
Qu'en penses-tu pascalformac ? Ensuite elle pourra évoluer selon ses besoins ...


----------



## koeklin (24 Juin 2008)

je partage l'avis de Pascalformac pour adium pour les mêmes raisons
et en plus mamacass a fait un tutoriel sur Adium  sur www.rhinos-mac.fr (même si là il est présenter pour Tiger, ça change pas des masses)
c'est parfait pour les débutant(e)s


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

c'est precisement pour ca que je conseille Adium

simple stable multiprotocole
( ce qui evite d'installer mille clients si elle a des amis avec des comptes non msn)


----------



## iYogi (24 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est precisement pour ca que je conseille Adium
> 
> simple stable multiprotocole
> ( ce qui evite d'installer mille clients si elle a des amis avec des comptes non msn)



Adium est certainement le meilleur logiciel de messagerie sur le Mac et les tutos sont très bien faits sur www.rhinos-mac.fr mais pour débuter je le trouve un peu complexe, c'est pour ça que je lui conseille MSN pour démarrer sur le Mac ...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

ce que je retiens de ce que tu dis c'est ca


> Adium est certainement le meilleur logiciel de messagerie sur le Mac



voilà
la messe est dite 
Unanimité
--

le reste c'est très secondaire
et Adium est très simple à configurer
( et y a les tutos de Mamacass si c'est besoin, à peine)


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Salut Moi je conseille : Adium 



ps : franchement pascal la blague avec VLC.... je me suis tordu de rire.... mais c'est vilain


----------



## Bazinga (24 Juin 2008)

Adium est effectivement tres beau et tres utile, mais il lui manque beaucoup de choses tres penalisantes ( affichage du message perso des contacts, un chanmp de recherche des contacts, etc...)

Ams est plus ciblé MSN mais est de fait beaucoup moins beau!

A toi de voir si tu preferes les fonctionnalités ou la beauté


----------



## iYogi (24 Juin 2008)

Je persiste et je signe en Breton têtu, mais pour démarrer MSN est le plus simple ...


----------



## koeklin (24 Juin 2008)

Je persiste et je signe en Breton têtu (ben ouais t'es pas seul...) qu'il vaut mieux installer adium et voir les tutos de la bretonne .
 
ps: bah... les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## koeklin (24 Juin 2008)

erreur de publication oups!


----------



## iYogi (24 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> erreur


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Je persiste et je signe en Breton têtu (ben ouais t'es pas seul...) qu'il vaut mieux installer adium et voir les tutos de la bretonne .
> .


waaa 
c'est classieux et élégant

notez qu'il n'a pas parlé de SES propres tutos 
cliquables via sa bannière

Breton et galant homme

 est ce possible?
Hmm
Réfléchissons
hélas je crains que ce ne soit que de la banale solidarité régionaliste
gniak gniak niak

je suis dehooors


----------



## iYogi (24 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> waaa
> c'est classieux et élégant
> 
> notez qu'il n'a pas parlé de SES propres tutos
> ...



 Combien de Bretons sur ce post ? ? ?


----------



## piercoco (24 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

vieux internaute et jeune switcher je recommande vivement ADIUM, très simple, fonctionnel et agréable ... il lui manque certaines choses .. mais va évoluer .... en plus dans la veine Mac ... donc  aucune hésitation !!!

Et si en plus on peut mettre crosoft de coté .... alors !!!! 

Bon chat !!!


----------



## iYogi (24 Juin 2008)

I :love:KroSoft ...


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Adium....


A vos souhaits.

Bon je sors.


Sinon, les luttes sans espoir, c'est fini?

Bretons ou pas, tous les mêmes, remarquez je dis ça dans l'espoir de vous fédérer tous contre moi, je me sacrifie pour le bien de la communauté, si c'est pas de l'altruisme ça, je veux bien avoir le cancer.


----------



## Jerry Khan (25 Juin 2008)

Adium sans hesiter.......Ergonomie exemplaire et vraie appli OS X.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

Jerry Khan a dit:


> Adium sans hesiter.......Ergonomie exemplaire et vraie appli OS X.


et pis d'abord...
 t'es breton?

si oui ton avis est ponderé, sensé

si c'est non, là...


j' dis ca parce que ca devient un fil de bretons têtus

( j'ai donc rien à y faire)


----------



## Jerry Khan (25 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pis d'abord...
> t'es breton?
> 
> si oui ton avis est ponderé, sensé
> ...



Pire que breton.......


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

Jerry Khan a dit:


> Pire que breton.......


ca n'existe pas

( et hop je sors)


----------

